# SOLVED#Shorewall-4.5.8.2-r1 won't auto start with rc-update

## neonxy

Hi,

I am using shorewall-4.5.8.2-r1 with kernel version 3.7.10. Manual shorewall start works through /etc/init.d/shorewall start but shorewall won't start through rc-update during system booting. There is no error in /var/log/messages.

Following is the netfiler kernel config.

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_MARK=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_SECMARK=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_PROCFS=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_EVENTS=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_TIMEOUT=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_TIMESTAMP=y

CONFIG_NF_CT_PROTO_DCCP=y

CONFIG_NF_CT_PROTO_GRE=y

CONFIG_NF_CT_PROTO_SCTP=y

CONFIG_NF_CT_PROTO_UDPLITE=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_AMANDA=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_FTP=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_H323=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_IRC=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_BROADCAST=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_NETBIOS_NS=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_SNMP=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_PPTP=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_SANE=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_SIP=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_TFTP=y

CONFIG_NF_CT_NETLINK=y

CONFIG_NF_CT_NETLINK_TIMEOUT=y

CONFIG_NF_CT_NETLINK_HELPER=y

CONFIG_NF_NAT=y

CONFIG_NF_NAT_NEEDED=y

CONFIG_NF_NAT_PROTO_DCCP=y

CONFIG_NF_NAT_PROTO_UDPLITE=y

CONFIG_NF_NAT_PROTO_SCTP=y

CONFIG_NF_NAT_AMANDA=y

CONFIG_NF_NAT_FTP=y

CONFIG_NF_NAT_IRC=y

CONFIG_NF_NAT_SIP=y

CONFIG_NF_NAT_TFTP=y

CONFIG_NF_DEFRAG_IPV4=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_IPV4=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_PROC_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_IPTABLES=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_AH=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_ECN=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_RPFILTER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TTL=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_FILTER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REJECT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ULOG=y

CONFIG_NF_NAT_IPV4=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MASQUERADE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_NETMAP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REDIRECT=y

CONFIG_NF_NAT_SNMP_BASIC=y

CONFIG_NF_NAT_PROTO_GRE=y

CONFIG_NF_NAT_PPTP=y

CONFIG_NF_NAT_H323=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MANGLE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_CLUSTERIP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ECN=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TTL=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_RAW=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_SECURITY=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPTABLES=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPFILTER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARP_MANGLE=y

Net.eth0 starts normally at boot but shorewall won't start.

Following is /etc/shorewall/shorewall.conf file.

###############################################################################

#

#  Shorewall Version 4 -- /etc/shorewall/shorewall.conf

#

#  For information about the settings in this file, type "man shorewall.conf"

#

#  Manpage also online at http://www.shorewall.net/manpages/shorewall.conf.html

###############################################################################

#		       S T A R T U P   E N A B L E D

###############################################################################

STARTUP_ENABLED=Yes

###############################################################################

#		              V E R B O S I T Y

###############################################################################

VERBOSITY=1

###############################################################################

#		                L O G G I N G

###############################################################################

BLACKLIST_LOGLEVEL=

LOG_MARTIANS=Yes

LOG_VERBOSITY=2

LOGALLNEW=

LOGFILE=/var/log/messages

LOGFORMAT="Shorewall:%s:%s:"

LOGTAGONLY=No

LOGLIMIT=

MACLIST_LOG_LEVEL=info

RELATED_LOG_LEVEL=

RPFILTER_LOG_LEVEL=info

SFILTER_LOG_LEVEL=info

SMURF_LOG_LEVEL=info

STARTUP_LOG=/var/log/shorewall-init.log

TCP_FLAGS_LOG_LEVEL=info

###############################################################################

#	L O C A T I O N	  O F	F I L E S   A N D   D I R E C T O R I E S

###############################################################################

CONFIG_PATH="${CONFDIR}/shorewall:${SHAREDIR}/shorewall"

GEOIPDIR=/usr/share/xt_geoip/LE

IPTABLES=

IP=

IPSET=

LOCKFILE=

MODULESDIR=

NFACCT=

PATH="/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/local/sbin"

PERL=/usr/bin/perl

RESTOREFILE=restore

SHOREWALL_SHELL=/bin/sh

SUBSYSLOCK=/var/lock/subsys/shorewall

TC=

###############################################################################

#		D E F A U L T   A C T I O N S / M A C R O S

###############################################################################

ACCEPT_DEFAULT=none

DROP_DEFAULT=Drop

NFQUEUE_DEFAULT=none

QUEUE_DEFAULT=none

REJECT_DEFAULT=Reject

###############################################################################

#                        R S H / R C P  C O M M A N D S

###############################################################################

RCP_COMMAND='scp ${files} ${root}@${system}:${destination}'

RSH_COMMAND='ssh ${root}@${system} ${command}'

###############################################################################

#			F I R E W A L L	  O P T I O N S

###############################################################################

ACCOUNTING=Yes

ACCOUNTING_TABLE=filter

ADD_IP_ALIASES=No

ADD_SNAT_ALIASES=No

ADMINISABSENTMINDED=Yes

AUTOCOMMENT=Yes

AUTOHELPERS=Yes

AUTOMAKE=No

BLACKLISTNEWONLY=Yes

CLAMPMSS=No

CLEAR_TC=Yes

COMPLETE=No

DELETE_THEN_ADD=Yes

DETECT_DNAT_IPADDRS=No

DISABLE_IPV6=No

DONT_LOAD=

DYNAMIC_BLACKLIST=Yes

EXPAND_POLICIES=Yes

EXPORTMODULES=Yes

FASTACCEPT=No

FORWARD_CLEAR_MARK=

HELPERS=

IMPLICIT_CONTINUE=No

IPSET_WARNINGS=Yes

IP_FORWARDING=On

KEEP_RT_TABLES=No

LEGACY_FASTSTART=Yes

LOAD_HELPERS_ONLY=No

MACLIST_TABLE=filter

MACLIST_TTL=

MANGLE_ENABLED=Yes

MAPOLDACTIONS=No

MARK_IN_FORWARD_CHAIN=No

MODULE_SUFFIX=ko

MULTICAST=No

MUTEX_TIMEOUT=60

NULL_ROUTE_RFC1918=No

OPTIMIZE=0

OPTIMIZE_ACCOUNTING=No

REQUIRE_INTERFACE=No

RESTORE_DEFAULT_ROUTE=Yes

RETAIN_ALIASES=No

ROUTE_FILTER=No

SAVE_IPSETS=No

TC_ENABLED=Internal

TC_EXPERT=No

TC_PRIOMAP="2 3 3 3 2 3 1 1 2 2 2 2 2 2 2 2"

TRACK_PROVIDERS=No

USE_DEFAULT_RT=No

USE_PHYSICAL_NAMES=No

ZONE2ZONE=2

###############################################################################

#			P A C K E T   D I S P O S I T I O N

###############################################################################

BLACKLIST_DISPOSITION=DROP

MACLIST_DISPOSITION=REJECT

RELATED_DISPOSITION=ACCEPT

RPFILTER_DISPOSITION=DROP

SMURF_DISPOSITION=DROP

SFILTER_DISPOSITION=DROP

TCP_FLAGS_DISPOSITION=DROP

################################################################################

#			P A C K E T  M A R K  L A Y O U T

################################################################################

TC_BITS=

PROVIDER_BITS=

PROVIDER_OFFSET=

MASK_BITS=

ZONE_BITS=0

################################################################################

#                            L E G A C Y  O P T I O N

#                      D O  N O T  D E L E T E  O R  A L T E R

################################################################################

IPSECFILE=zones

================================================================================================================

Following is shorewall check output

Checking...

Processing /etc/shorewall/params ...

Processing /etc/shorewall/shorewall.conf...

Loading Modules...

Checking /etc/shorewall/zones...

Checking /etc/shorewall/interfaces...

Determining Hosts in Zones...

Locating Action Files...

Checking /usr/share/shorewall/action.Drop for chain Drop...

Checking /usr/share/shorewall/action.Broadcast for chain Broadcast...

Checking /usr/share/shorewall/action.Invalid for chain Invalid...

Checking /usr/share/shorewall/action.NotSyn for chain NotSyn...

Checking /usr/share/shorewall/action.Reject for chain Reject...

Checking /etc/shorewall/policy...

Running /etc/shorewall/initdone...

Checking TCP Flags filtering...

Checking Kernel Route Filtering...

Checking Martian Logging...

Checking /etc/shorewall/tcrules...

Checking MAC Filtration -- Phase 1...

Checking /etc/shorewall/rules...

Checking /etc/shorewall/conntrack...

Checking MAC Filtration -- Phase 2...

Applying Policies...

Shorewall configuration verified

===============================================================================================================

Did anyone else face this before ? Am I doing something wrong ! 

regards.Last edited by neonxy on Wed Mar 06, 2013 8:59 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Navar

See https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=456764

----------

## neonxy

Thank you. Package upgrade solved it.

----------

